#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Μισθός νέου μηχανικού

## stamber

Καλησπέρα σας καταρχήν.

έχω μια απορία όποιος μπορεί και θέλει ασ βοηθήσει...
είμαι σε μια  εταιρεία εδώ και 2 μήνες σαν "υπάλληλος γραφείου" (δοκιμαστικά) και μου είπε το αφεντικό ότι θέλει να με κρατήσει. Όταν του ανάφερα τα περί μισθού κλπ κλπ.
μου απάντησε ότι προβλέπει η κλαδική σύμβαση σου.
υπάρχει κάποια κλαδική σύμβαση για μηχανικούς??  γιατί όσο έψαξα  περά από μια μείωση 18% του βασικού δεν βρήκα κάτι άλλο. 
ποσό είναι το βασικό και τι περιλαμβάνει η σύμβαση

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

